# Snook in surfside



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

Last night i was fishing the rough surf, with my flyrod, and i was catching nice size trout, i could see lots of other bait working the area and , what do you know, the next fish i caught was a Snook, usually i dont see to many snook in the surf, but, this was about 12 inches or so , and of coarse he was released, but, just to let some folks know , trout and snook at surfside. 
if you get a chance to fish, you could add, one to your personal best. Snook on fly, in surf. How good is that. 

ssp.


----------



## C4E (Jul 9, 2008)

Thats awesome a rare gem for sure on the upper coast....i wish we had them in abundance they are a blast to catch, especially when they get bigger, nice report


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

awesome SSP!! nothing fights like a yellow tail.. or so I hear! 

did ya get it on the fly?


----------



## Tricky Matt (May 8, 2008)

surfsideperson said:


> Snook on fly, in surf. How good is that?


*Pretty good. Congratulations!!*


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

shrimp patterns.


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

thanks.. (I'm a slow hippie sometimes)


----------



## Moonpie (Jun 20, 2004)

Way cool. Congrats on an unusual and unique catch.
Lets hope the Snook show up in greater numbers.

Here's a pic of one I caught down near the M.o.B. a few years back.
IIRC, it was around 15 inches.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Snook, mangrove snapper, more tarpon. All of these "southern species" now in our waters. Is there really something to "global warming?"

I am certainly not an Al Gore fan, but we are seeing things in our waters we haven't seen before. I think it's happening, but not for the reasons he says so.

THE JAMMER


----------



## bleb (Mar 6, 2008)

snook used to be here back in the 50s they are a subspecies that dont get really large though and the one you caught may be nearly full drown.. congrats on the catch.. BTW there is again a fishable population in SPI.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

THE JAMMER said:


> Snook, mangrove snapper, more tarpon. All of these "southern species" now in our waters. Is there really something to "global warming?"
> 
> I am certainly not an Al Gore fan, but we are seeing things in our waters we haven't seen before. I think it's happening, but not for the reasons he says so.
> 
> THE JAMMER


There used to be Tarpon Rodeo's as they called them in Sabine Pass and Calcasieu Pass when my grandfather was growing up. His father rowed a skiff to the end of the Sabine Jetties and caught 100lb plus Jewfish. Snook were also caught at the Sabine Pass Jetties. I've seen pictures in old magazines reporting the local history of Sabine Pass and Port Arthur.

Maybe the come back of these species is a direct result of the Government cracking down on Refineries and other businesses that used the waters as a direct waste bin for the past century. Along with a few other theries I have.

Global Warming...I think not.


----------

